# gravid and ovulating leopard gecko



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

Im breeding for the first time and my female is defiantly ovualating. She's been in with the male for a while. Iv now septerared them because she's got small cuts on her tail and neck. She's fine by the way. I can see the eggs in her but how to I telling she's gravid?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

If you can see eggs in her then she is gravid. I don't understand? Do you mean how do you know if the eggs are fertile? You can't tell that until they are laid.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*breeding advice....*



trickie189 said:


> Im breeding for the first time and my female is defiantly ovualating. She's been in with the male for a while. Iv now septerared them because she's got small cuts on her tail and neck. She's fine by the way. I can see the eggs in her but how to I telling she's gravid?


_*
Like Nutty said it's not clear what you are asking, if you can see large white areas with a pink background belly then she is gravid. 
That is why most only introduce the male to the female for a very short period eg long enough for you to witness them locking, as otherwise males can hound the females and if they are not ovulating and thus succeptable to these advances, fights can break out and damage can be done, you are lucky that it is just a few scrapes, it will have no doubt caused her a lot of stress though. 
Don't forget that weights of 55-60g min are advised, due to the toll breeding takes on the female and it is also recommended that females be atleast 18months/2yrs min to ensure maturity of body, thus reducing risks of egg binding and loss of form poss leading to MBD, therefore it is important to note that an increase in both food volume and suplimantation is a must at this time...... sure you've read all this during your breeding research, but wanted to include it for other new breeders reading this.*_


----------



## jim041 (Nov 22, 2010)

*!!!*

REALLY !!! :censor:


----------

